# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Dritë që vjen nga humnera(Drita Çomo)

## Brari

shekulli

--

Dritë që vjen nga humnera


Ismail Kadare

I
Një natë shkurti të ftohtë të vitit 1981, në një nga dhomat e spitalit onkologjik të Tiranës, ndodhte një skenë dhimbjeje, tepër e njohur në këto mjedise: përbri shtratit të një vajze të re njëzetetre vjeçare, që ishte në grahmat e fundit të jetës, nëna e saj, e kërrusur nga brenga, bënte të vetmen gjë që shumica e të afërmëve bëjnë në kësi rastesh, i lagte buzët.
Skena ishte diçka e përsëritur qindra herë në këtë ndërtesë të trishtë. E veçanta ishte se te dera e dhomës së vajzës që po jepte shpirt, nënën e mjeruar e prisnin në këmbë dy njerëz të policisë së fshehtë shqiptare. Ata nuk e fshihnin padurimin, madje njëri prej tyre i tha gruas të shpejtonte. Edhe kjo nuk ishte e rrallë në Shqipërinë komuniste. Shpesh herë, ata që vinin për të parë të afërmit që jepnin shpirt në spitalet, ishin të internuar. Kështu që vinin të shoqëruar me roje dhe kohën e kishin tepër të kufizuar, madje duhej të falenderonin shtetin për zemërgjerësinë e treguar për dhënien e lejes. Shumë të tjerë, as që arrinin ta merrnin dot lejen, ose e merrnin tepër vonë, kur i sëmuri ndodhej ndërkaq nën dhe.
Gruaja kërkoi të rrinte edhe pak, por shoqëruesit, fare shpërfillës, e urdhëruan haptas të ngrihej. Te dera ajo bëri përpjekjen e fundit: "Unë njoh Nexhmije Hoxhën. Më lejoni t'i telefonoj. Ajo është nënë dhe do të më kuptojë".
Rojet qeshën me zë të lartë: "Si shumë lart e vritke. Dashke të shqetësosh edhe shoqen Nexhmije. Nuk thua faleminderit që të lamë edhe kaq".
Gruaja uli kryet dhe doli.
II.
Vajza që jepte shpirt në spitalin Onkologjik ishte Drita Çomo, një nga letraret më interesante të brezit të vet, por në atë kohë e panjohur krejtësisht, për arsyen e thjeshtë se të atin e kishte në burg dhe nënën në internim. Për ata që e shihnin, ishte thjesht një vajzë tepër e bukur, pakëz e trishtuar. Në udhën e jetës së saj i kishin dalë herët, tepër herët, dy nga përbindëshat më të zez të kohës: diktarura dhe kanceri.
Nëna, e cila nuk arriti dot t'i bindte rojet per ta lënë edhe pakëz më shumë te kryet e vajzës, kishte qene vite me radhë një nga gratë më të njohura e të fuqishme të vendit, anëtare e Byrosë Politike, portretin e së cilës, e mbanin njerëzit në duar, në festat e paradat e Një Majit. Njëzetë vitet e internimit duhet t'i kishin mësuar shumë gjëra gruas, që kishte qenë dikur pranë majës së piramidës së pushtetit. Megjithatë, ajo natë shkurti, kur gazi i Degës së Brendshme e çonte nëpër rrugët e errëta të Shqipërisë, drejt vendit të internimit, duhet t'ia ketë dhënë një zbulim të fundit për natyrën e shtetit e të regjimit, në mekanizmin e të cilit kishte bërë pjesë. Mijëra e mijëra familje të shqyera kështu për shkak të luftës së klasave. Fate të përmbysur, njerëz të ndarë përjetë për së gjalli, egërsi e skajshme, mungesë mëshire, çnjerëzi e ngritur në doktrinë.
Goditja e fatit, ajo që komunistët kishin gjithmonë dëshirë ta imitonin, kishte qenë mizore për gruan. Do të mjaftonte shumë më pak për t'i kujtuar gjithkujt se ka një kërcënim qiellor, që qëndron mbi dokrrat politike të çdo ngjyre, mbi pushtetin, paradat, byrotë politike dhe, natyrisht, mbi luftën e klasave.Do të mjaftonte leximi i shkrimeve të vajzës, që nëna i mbante në çantën e saj, për të kuptuar se sa larg ishte bota komuniste nga bota e njeriut. Ndonëse të cunguara nga ankthi i kontrollit, ato shkrime jepnin fare qartë një tjetër botë. Mirëpo fati nuk ishte mjaftuar me gjymtimin e prozës dhe vjershave të vajzës. Ai kishte kërkuar më shumë: vetë krijuesen e tyre.
III.
Drita Çomo vdiq dy ditë më pas nga vizita e nënës, në moshën 23- vjeçare, krejt e vetmuar, në një shtrat të spitalit Onkologjik. Qysh foshnjë kishte qenë në internim. Në moshën 18- vjeçare ishte prekur nga sëmundja e pashërueshme. Nga vjershat dhe ditaret e saj del fare e qartë se e ka ditur gjithmonë se do të vdiste shpejt. Gjithë rinia e saj kishte kaluar nën kërcënimin e vdekjes. Duke e patur këtë minierë të zezë, këtë antithesar mizor, ajo në vjershat e saj as e shpërfill sipas recetave rozë "të ngadhnjimit shpirtëror mbi vdekjen" etj.etj., e as e kthen në vello, në dantellë të errët të recetave të kundërta: "Vdekje, jam jotja" etj.etj. Natyrshëm shkruan se dëshiron shumë të jetojë, e po aq natyrshëm shkruan se e di që ditët i ka të numëruara. Jeta e saj e shkurtër zhvillohet në një hapësirë të ngushtë: Cërrik, Elbasan, Tiranë, hekurudha që përshkon këtë zonë, stacionet e mërzitshme të Rrogozhinës e të Durrësit, ardhja në Tiranë për analiza ose shtrim në spital, kthimi prapë, ardhja përsëri.
Në trenat e mjerueshëm shqiptarë, në të ftohtën e dimrit ose zhegun e verës, zhvillohet pjesa me interesante e jetës së saj të dukshme. Është tepër e bukur dhe përherë tërheq vëmendjen e djemve. Ndaj në çdo udhëtim ka përherë nga një histori të vogël. Një histori që s'ka kurrë vazhdim. E ndërprerë, jo më prej fatalitetit të vdekjes, por prej një force po aq të errët: shtetit komunist. Ose më mirë, prej asaj vetë, që ka rënë robinë e këtij shteti. Një vajzë e re që e di që do të vdesë, ose e humbet krejt shijen e jetës, ose synon të përfitojë sa më shumë prej afatit të shkurtër. Drita Çomo krijon një raport të vetin qoftë me jetën, qoftë me vdekjen, një raport të natyrshëm, pa kurrfarë poze dhe kryesorja: sipëran. Shpjegimi i këtij raporti të mahnitshëm është se ajo, ndonëse nuk e thotë, e ndien se i përket një bote të veçantë, asaj të krijuesve. Janë ata, princat e një bote tjetër, atje ku vdekja dhe jeta janë të përziera, dhe ku jeta ka të tjera afate, që i japin motrës së tyre të vogël atë drejtpeshim të admirueshëm.
Njezetvjeçare, e bukur, me verdiktin e vdekjes në trup, nuk i shmanget njohjes me djemtë. E megjithatë, pa qenë e ftohtë, është e përmbajtur. Në çdo njohje duket sikur kërkon të vërtetojë pambarimisht, si në një ëndërr të keqe, fatalitetin e gjendjes së saj. Afërsia e vdekjes nuk është pengesë për dashurinë, përkundrazi. Eshtë diçka tjetër që ngjan e pakapërcyeshme: statusi politik. Ndaj, ndërsa rrallë, shumë rrallë, i tregon të njohurit të saj arsyen shëndetësore përse i shmanget një lidhjeje me synim martese, pothuajse të gjithëve iu tregon pengesën politike. Duket sikur mezi ç'pret çastin që adhuruesin e porsanjohur të saj ta vejë në provë. Nuk është as trill, as kureshti femërore. Eshtë thelbi i jetës shqiptare, që pasqyrohet në dramën e vogël që do të luhet mu përpara syve të saj, në çastin kur ajo do t'i thotë adhuruesit mbiemrin e vet, ose më mirë mbiemrin e nënës, Belishova. Ky është mbiemër tepër i njohur për të gjithë ata që kanë mbaruar shkollat e Shqipërisë. Qysh në gjimnaz, në mësimin e marksizëm-leninizmit, në kreun për grupet armiqësore antiparti, ata kanë mësuar diçka edhe për gruan, vajza e së cilës është shfaqur befas në sytë e tyre në trenin e mërzitshëm Rrogozhinë-Peqin. E bukur, e largët, me sy të vëmendshëm, ajo heton efektin e zbulesës tek i porsanjohuri. Brenda një grime kohe, ajo është në gjendje të rrokë atë që analistëve do t'u duhej një kohë e gjatë: në ç'masë shteti diktatorial ka arritur të cënojë e te shtrajtojë shpirtrat njerëzorë, sa thellë ka zbritur e keqja në ndërgjegjen dhe në fund ndërgjegjen e tyre. Të vënë përpara një prove të befasishme, djemtë, që nuk e kanë ditur as vetë në ç'raporte kanë qenë me shtetin diktatorial, zbërthehen aty për aty. Një pjesë hutohen, disa heqin dorë, disa më të rrallë, përkundrazi, ndonëse e dinë se ç'tmerr është një guxim i tillë, i thonë se janë të gatshëm të përballojnë pasojat. Ndërkaq ajo, sipërane si një princeshë, pa lojtur me askënd e pa fyer asnjeri, qoftë të drojturin, qoftë kokëshkretin, tërhiqet nga skena njerëzisht. Vdekja e afërt, ashtu siç e dëshpëron, po aq e ndihmon të jetë shpirtërisht e lirë, e palidhur me gremçat e bezdisshme të jetës.
Megjithatë, e ndershme tërësisht, e nderon gjer në fund paktin me jetën. Vazhdon të jetojë normalisht, mëson gjuhë të huaja, lexon libra, dëgjon muzikë, zgjeron kulturën dhe, kryesorja, shkruan vjersha dhe mban ditar. E refuzon shthurjen, që në raste të tilla është tunduese, ndërkaq nuk tërhiqet as nga imazhi i murgeshës. Krijesë e plotësuar njerëzore, e provon dhe e njeh dashurinë plotësisht. Por, po aq sa dashuria, ndoshta më fort se ajo, 
hapësirën e saj të brendshme vazhdon ta mbushë gjer në ditët e fundit të jetës, letërsia dhe arti. Afrimi i vdekjes nuk ndryshon asgjë, as në artin, as në ndjenjat e saj. Vazhdon të shkruajë vjersha njëlloj si më parë dhe po aq natyrshëm mban ditar. Asnjë përçudnim nuk i ndodh në shpirt. Një shoqe e saj e shkollës është bërë artiste dhe ajo shkruan dy vjersha për të dhe për bukurinë e saj, ndonëse vetë ka mbetur në humbëtirën e internimit.
Banore e tokës dhe e qiellit njëkohësisht, jeton në të dy nivelet, në harmoni me vetveten. E vetmuar, jashtë çdo kontrolli apo detyrimi moral, me njëfarë lirie që, për çudi, ia jep pikërisht sëmundja (udhëtimet në Tiranë për kontroll mjekësor, trenat dhe stacionet, qëndrimi ndonjë nate në hotel para shtrimit ose daljes nga spitali), vajza njëzetvjeçare, ndonëse e shkelur me këmbë prej shtetit dhe sëmundjes, e ruan në të gjitha rrethanat klasin e saj të lartë. Ndjesia e të qenurit e fisme, nuk i vjen aspak prej kujtimit të kohës kur prindët e saj bënin pjesë në piramidën e pushtetit. Përkundrazi, ajo piramidë është kthyer në makth për të. Epërsia shpitërore i vjen prej një tjetër nomenklature, asaj të artit, zotat e së cilës nuk i rrëzon dot asnjë stuhi e asnjë terror. Neofite modeste e këtij urdhri të madh, ajo është tashmë e përgatitur të përballojë perandorinë e vdekjes. Në këto vjersha dhe ditare ne shohim vetëm periferinë e shpirtit të saj. Janë shkrime të krijuara nën kërcënimin e kontrollit të befasishëm të policisë. Ndaj, gjithçka në to ështe e kujdesshme, e përmbajtur. Rrallë, shumë rrallë, përmenden gjëra delikate, si skena e gjykimit dhe e dënimit të ungjit të saj. Pothuajse asnjëherë s'përmendet ajo që duhet ta ketë torturuar, zymtuar e eksituar vite me radhë shpirtin e saj: rrëzimi i prindërve, sidomos i së ëmës.
E detyruar të heshtë për kryesoren, ajo na jep vetëm ca shenja të kursyera, por edhe ato janë të mjafta për të kuptuar pasurinë kryesore të saj: atë që u varros bashkë me të. Vepra e saj mund të përftohet vetëm kështu: një mundësi, një pasqyrim i diçkaje, thelbin e së cilës e ka thithur humnera. Një pjesë të kësaj vepre e përbën kronika e spitalit dhe e zhvendosjeve për shkak të tij, hyrjet dhe daljet në ndërtesën e trishtueshme, analizat, shtimi ose pakësimi i leukociteve, grafitë e njëpasnjëshme, portrete të sëmurësh të tjerë, mbasditet e mërzitshme, vizitat e të njohurve, ardhja e njeriut të dashur, prapë analiza, grafi, shpejtim ose ngadalësim i përkohshëm i hapave të vdekjes. Duke ruajtur gjithë përmasat, mund të thuhet se ky libër është skica e një versioni shqiptar të "Pavijonit të kancerozeve", me të vetmin ndryshim se Solzhenicini e shkroi atë gati dhjetë vjet pas vdekjes së Stalinit, kurse vajza njëzetvjeçare nga Shqipëria, e krijoi atë në vitet 1977-1981, kur diktatori ishte në kulmin e zymtimit të tij.
IV.
"Sot ajo kalbet në dhe, në planetin që e deshi aq shumë". Me këto fjalë e ka dhënë ditën e varrimit të saj djaloshi që, ndonëse pati lidhje me të dhe e deshi fort, nuk arriti të bëhet, së paku, i fejuari i saj.
Në ditën e ftohtë të fundit të shkurtit, një qerre çonte në varrezën e qytetthit një poeteshë njëzetetrevjeçare, një vajzë të bukur, një nga ato që ky popull i pillte me aq lehtësi e po me atë lehtësi i shkatërronte. Pas qerres, mbi të cilën lëkundej trupi i pajetë i vajzës, ecte vetëm një njeri: nëna e saj. Sëmundja e pashërueshme kishte ngadhnjyer më në fund mbi trupin e vajzës, por shteti diktatorial, më i egër se sëmundja, do të ishte i pamëshirshëm në mizorinë e tij. Edhe pas vdekjes, atëherë kur ata që ai i quante kundërshtarët e tij, bëheshin të parrezikshëm për të, ai vazhdonte hakmarrjen. Kështu që vajza po futej nën tokë më e vetmuar se ç'kishte jetuar në sipërfaqen e saj.
Nga gjithë planeti tokësor, përveç spitalit, ajo s'kishte njohur veç një skutë fare të veçuar të tij, ca trena të vjetër, ca stacione të mërzitshëm dhe qytetthin e internimit brenda shtetit me emër të bukur por me fat të hidhur, Shqipërisë. Të tjerat: aeroportet, dritat e qyteteve të mëdhenj, muzikën, shkrimtarët, filmat, diskotekat e vallëzimit, plazhet e kafenetë e gëzueshme të të rinjve, ajo i kishte brenda vetes së saj, si një mall të vazhdueshëm e të paarritshëm. Ishte ai mall i pamundur që, me rrezatimin e tij, ka ushqyer këto faqe fisnike. Duke kaluar anash botës, ajo arriti megjithatë të merrte jo egërsinë, por dritën e saj. Ky libër, që del në dritë gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjet pas ikjes së vajzës, bën pjesë në ripërtëritjen e ëndrrës së vjetër të njerëzimit: rikthimit prej territ dhe asgjësë. E në kërë rast ne i themi vajzës: mirëseardhe në jetën tënde të dytë, në atë që s'njeh as veçim, as ankth. 



Intervistë me Ismail Kadarenë
Dëshmi nga ish-perandoria komuniste
I ndodhur këtë herë në Paris me rastin e hedhjes në qarkullim të botimit frëngjisht të ditarit të Drita Çomos, Dritë që vjen nga humnera (Cette lueur qui monte de labime), shkrimtari Ismail Kadare, i cili është edhe autori i parathënies, tregon si, deri tani, është pritur ky libër nga kritika franceze. Me rëndësi për tu theksuar, me rastin e botimit të ditarit, janë dy fakte. Së pari, botuesi francez i Editions du Rocher, njihet për interesin që tregon në botimin e dëshmive që vijnë nga shkrimtarë apo ata që kanë përjetuar e hequr tmerret e internimeve e dënimeve në perandorinë ish-komuniste siç ishte ajo e Hoxhës. Në këtë kontekst ditari i të ndjerës Drita Çomo që në moshën 2 vjeçare njohur internimin dhe 23-vjeç u largua nga kjo jetë prej sëmundjes së pashmangshme, tumorit, siç pohon Kadare, është cilësuar në Francë një lloj ditari i Ana Frankut, por i shkruar në kushtet e një regjimi totalitar. Së dyti, ai pagëzon hapjen e kolanës Lettres albanais (Letërsi shqipe). Kjo sipërmarrje e Editions du Rocher, për botimin e letërsisë klasike e bashkëkohore, zgjedhja e autorëve të së cilës i është besuar Ismail Kadaresë, tregon demokracinë e të gjykuarit të letërsisë sonë nga të tjerë sy, kur jo rrallë në territorin e Republikës sonë është refuzuar si lodhje letërsia për diktaturën, dhe jo më pak është dyshuar për vlerat e letërsisë bashkëkohore.


Zoti Kadare, kohët e fundit është botuar në Francë ditari i Drita Çomos, Dritë që vjen nga humnera, me parathënie tuajën. Përse u mirëprit botimi i këtij libri dhe cili ka qenë reagimi nga media apo kritika franceze, nëse ka pasur.
Shtëpia botuese franceze Editions du Rocher më ka propozuar drejtimin e një kolane të letërsisë shqipe. Vendosëm ta hapim kolanën me ditarin e Drita Çomos për dy arsye: e para dhe kryesorja, për vlerat e tij, e dyta sepse kjo shtëpi botuese ka patur prirje për botimin e dëshmive nga ish - perandoria komuniste. (Libri i zi i komunizmit i Stefan Kurtua është botuar prej saj).
Libri i Drita Çomos përbën një befasi për lexuesin francez. Qysh tani komentatorët e kanë krahasuar me Ditarin e famshëm të Ana Frankut dhe, në disa aspekte me Pavionin e kancerozëve të Solzhenicinit.

Ju sugjeruat edhe botimin shqip të këtij ditari disa vjet më parë. Si ju ra në dorë dhe çfarë rëndësie mendoni ka për kohën?

Për Drita Çomon më ka folur rastësisht një shoqe e saj e shkollës qysh kur ajo vetë ishte ende e gjallë. Vite më pas, nëna e saj, zonja Belishova, më ka sjellë ditarin dhe vjershat e saj. Sapo i kam lexuar kam ndërhyrë për botimin e tyre. Libri i Drita Çomos është i rëndësishëm jo vetëm se dëshmon për talentin e një autoreje me fat tragjik, por tregon se ç'finesë dhe ç'pasuri shpirtërore mund të fshihte një vajzë shqiptare, në një vend që dukej i ngrirë e i mbaruar. Për sytë e lexuesit perëndimor ky është një tjetër befasim.

Libri në botimin frëngjisht, mban logon e një kolane: Letërsi shqipe, drejtimi i së cilës ju është besuar juve. Çfarë është kjo kolanë dhe cilët shkrimtarë do të përfshihen në të?

Eshtë hera e parë që një shtëpi botuese evropiane hap një kolanë për letërsinë shqipe. Kjo tregon se letërsia jonë ka hyrë me dinjitet në radhën e letërsive të shquara. Në kolanë do të botohen shkrimtarë klasikë dhe bashkëkohorë. Nga klasikët gjer tani janë menduar Mitrush Kuteli dhe Ernest Koliqi. (Migjeni është botuar më parë nga Fayard). Bashkëkohësit janë në shqyrtim e sipër. Ndër faktorët që kushtëzojnë zgjedhjen është çështja e përkthimit. Poezia për shembull, tani për tani mbetet e papërkthyeshme. Kjo përbën një pengesë të madhe për dhënien e tablosë së plotë të letrave tona.

Intervistoi: Elsa Demo


Liri Belishova rrëfen kalvarin e së bijës me rastin e botimit në Francë të ditarit Dritë që vjen nga humnera. Belishova shpreson se diku ekzistojnë të tjera dorëshkrime, për të cilat ajo ka dijeni

Ditari në internim i vajzës së Liri Belishovës


Elsa Demo

Çishte biografia e mallkuar, institucioni tjetër ndëshkues që sajoi diktatura e Enver Hoxhës? Çishte ky sindrom që si tumor malinj e përhapte nga prindi me faj, tek fëmijët reaksionarë, tek miqtë e të afërmit? Biografia që ua nxiu jetën mijëra të rinjve shqiptarë, thotë Liri Belishova, gruaja që humbi të bijën në moshën njëzetetrevjeçare, rritur internimeve e nën presionin e vazhdueshëm: cili nga të vetët e kishte radhën. I është prishur gjaku vajzës. Një grua zakoni ia kishte thënë këto fjalë të ëmës, kur mësoi sëmundjen vdekjeprurëse të së bijës. I ishte prishur gjaku nga ankthi. Drita Çomo ishte 18 vjeç, kur e mësoi se nuk kishte shpëtim. Prej vitit 1976, ajo do të mbante një ditar, pjesa më e madhe e të cilit i përket vatje-ardhjeve në spitalin onkologjik të Tiranës, udhëtimeve e vetme nga spitali në Cërrik, vendin e internimit. Ky ditar i botuar 16 vjet pas vdekjes së saj, dhe i ribotuar në vitin 2001 nga Onufri, është në proces për një ribotim të tretë, ndërsa në Francë sapo është hedhur në qarkullim, i përkthyer nga Edmond Tupja. Dhe e kanë e quajtur një Ana Frank shqiptare.
Nëna, Liri Belishova, ish- anëtare e Byrosë Politike, e internuar për dyzet vjet, i shoqi po ashtu, tregon në këtë intervistë kalvarin e të bijës dhe përse ditari i Drita Çomos, një dorëshkrim me 600 faqe, botohet jo i plotë. Ashtu sikur dorëshkrime të tjera do ti binin në dorë pas botimit të ditarit Dritë që vjen nga humnera, nga gruaja e një oficeri sigurimi, Belishova shpreson se diku ekzistojnë të tjera dorëshkrime të së bijës, për të cilat ajo ka dijeni. 


Zonja Belishova, ju jeni e vetmja dëshmitare e ditarit të bijës suaj, të ndjerës Drita Çomo, shkruar në kushtet e kontrollit dhe përgjimit të rreptë në regjimin diktatorial. Pas dy botimeve në shqip, ditari i saj Dritë që vjen nga humnera është botuar në Francë. Si e pritët? 

Po unë desha ta nis bisedën me ju së pari për tekstin shqip, nga i cili është bërë përkthimi në frëngjisht. 
Drita filloi të mbajë ditar që nga fillimi i shkollës së mesme, në të shkruante dhe poezitë. Po fatkeqësisht fletoret e para i kanë humbur. Mendoj se i kanë marrë punonjësit e sigurimit. Pas botimit të librit, një bllok të Dritës na e ka dorëzuar e shoqja e një oficeri të sigurimit, kurse për të tjerat deri tani nuk di gjë. Ditari që është ruajtur fillon në qershor 1976 ku u shtrua në spitalin onkologjik dhe mbaron me shënimin e fundit që ka mundur të shkruajë më 9 shkurt 1981. Pas dhjetë ditësh, më 19 shkurt, ajo mbaroi. Pra përfshihen afër 5 vjet. 
Janë disa fletore dhe blloqe. Në fletore shkruante kur ishte në shtëpi, kurse në blloqe kur ishte e shtruar në spital. Bllokun e vogël mund ta fuste në xhep kur largohej nga dhoma, për të evituar humbjen. Gjithsej, janë mbi 600 faqe ditari, disa poezi e shkrime me përmbajtje direkt kundër diktaturës i shkruante në fletë të veçanta dhe i mbante të përziera me shumë fletë të tjera, me shënime e detyra shkollore, me fletoret e librat e shkollës, që të mos binin në sy në rast kontrolli. Fatkeqësisht disa prej këtyre, si një variant i Dashuri siberiane, një poezi e gjatë mbi Nako Spirun, disa shënime mbi Dimrin e vetmisë së madhe, tre strofat e poezisë Skifteri (për diktatorin) etj., nuk i kam. Si duket i ka grisur në momente të acarimit të situatës. 

Atëherë kur ju ranë në dorë dorëshkrimet?
Fletoret dhe blloqet ishin në shtëpi, por unë nuk i lexoja për të respektuar intimitetin e saj. Ajo vetë më ka lexuar poezitë ose ndonjë pjesë të ditarit. E kam lexuar ditarin pas vdekjes së saj. Atëherë as që mund të mendoja për botimin e tij.
Ditari u botua më në fund nga shtëpia botuese Onufri në 1997, në sajë të interesimit direkt të Ismail dhe Elena Kadaresë. Pas përmbysjes së diktaturës, pasi ishim kthyer në Tiranë bashkë me tim shoq, Maqo Çomon, i bëmë një vizitë I.Kadaresë. Gati që në fillim të bisedës ai më tha se e dinte fatkeqësinë e madhe që na kishte ndodhur, sepse për time bijë, Dritën, i kishte folur aktorja Rajmonda Bulku (ishin shoqe të ngushta kur mësonin në gjimnazin e Cërrikut), se dinte që ajo shkruante poezi
Kur i thashë se Drita kishte lënë një ditar, ku ka shkruar edhe poezitë, ai më kërkoi ti lexonte. Ia çova pas 2-3 ditësh dhe të nesërmen më mori në telefon. E kishte lexuar, si i thonë me një frymë, ishte emocionuar dhe më tha se ai ditar duhej botuar patjetër. Ai u kujdes për gjithçka, për shtëpinë botuese, siguroi sponsorizimin, formuloi titullin kaq të goditur, sugjestionues dhe kryesorja shkroi parathënien që dini.
Kur e lexova parathënien për herë të parë, i thashë e mahnitur: Si është e mundur që keni kapur kaq shpejt çështjet më të rëndësishme dhe i keni shprehur kaq bukur! Unë sdo ta shkruaja dot kurrë një parathënie të tillë. 
E them me gjithë shpirt se I.Kadare e ka ngritur këtë vajzë si të gjallë në një piedestal të lartë, duke i dhënë mundësi të rrezatojë dritë. 
Drita kish të drejtë kur shpesh më thoshte: Ismaili ka aftësinë ta kthejë në ar çdo gjë që trajton, si mbreti Mitridat i mitologjisë. Askush tjetër ska shkruar për Dritën si ai.
Veç kësaj ai ishte shkrimtari i preferuar i Dritës. E mahniste magjia e artit të tij, mendimi i thellë e filozofia, universaliteti, frymëmarrja ndryshe dhe e lirë, sfidimi i koracës të realizmit socialist e vetë diktaturës. Në atë jetën tonë të zymtë e të vështirë, leximi i veprave të tij ishte burim gëzimi, mbështetje morale, natyrisht edhe shtysë reflektimi. 
Unë dhe gjithë të afërmit e Dritës i jemi thellësisht mirënjohës Kadaresë, për gjithçka ka bërë dhe po bën për Dritën. Eshtë mirënjohja e sinqertë e nënës që ka humbur vajzën, fatkeqësia më e padurueshme nga gjithë mizoritë që ka kjo botë.

Vijon nesër



11/07/2004

----------


## dikeafajtore

*Libri i Drita Çomos përbën një befasi për lexuesin francez. Qysh tani komentatorët e kanë krahasuar me Ditarin e famshëm të Ana Frankut dhe, në disa aspekte me Pavionin e kancerozëve të Solzhenicinit.*


Ironi e hidhur fati!

Nga pikpamja artistike, ditari i Drites eshte shume me lart se i Ana Frankut. Poezia e saj-shume profesionale

thnx Brar qe e solle kete lajm ketu. u tregove me i shpejte...

----------


## dikeafajtore

Skifteri I XH. Suiftit ( Per diktatorin)

Ai nuk lindi shqiponje,
Nuk enderron per qiej te kalter
Ai ka nje sqep te stermadh, te llahtarshem
Dhe me te kerkon te shqyeje te ardhmen

Brezat qe vine, do ta quajne Don Kishot
po s'do qeshin me te si me Don Kishotin
Prej tij neveri do t'ju vije dhe ndot...
Po c'them keshtu? Ata as do ta njohin!

Ata do jene shume te paster per ta njohur ate
Emri i tij se bashku me kufomen do varroset
Pastaj ne shi, mbi varr, nje rrufe do bjere
Sepse dheu s'do doje t'ia trese kockat.



Pa titull

Per ditet qe ikin dhe nuk kthehen me
Ditet qe bartin gezimin dhe dhimbjen
Per pritjet e gjata dhe per cdo gje
Qe akoma ka mbetur enderr

Per dashurite e botes dhe per ata
qe kerkuan dicka ne jete
Per zhgenjimet e vogla dhe te medha
Dhe per veten

Per ndonje fyerje te vogel dhe heshtje te madhe
Per durimin e dhimbshem pa fund
Per femijet me bote te bardhe
Qe pastaj bardhesine e humb

Per cdo gje qe eshte e zakonshme
Dhe qe ne na duket e bukur
Per njerez me fytyra joshese
Dhe me shpirtin qe nuk duket.


Shi

Shiu perplasi mbi xhama trishtimin
Shiu perplasi ne xhama merzine
Shiu i lagu te gjitha mendimet
Per ditet qe iken dhe ato qe do vijne

Mendime te lagura...si te jetosh
Ne kete qullje te pergjithshem idesh
Kur nuk gjen asgje te askush qe ta cmosh
Kur nga brenda qan dhe gjithkujt i qesh

C'mund te besh tjeter vec te qeshesh me zor
Ne kete turp te dhimbshem dhe pa fund
Te gjithe fjalet te bukura te thone
Po askush nuk ngurron te beje c'te munde

Fjale te bukura...Sa hipokrite,
Njerezit dhe vetes i flasin bukur
Njesoj ne dashuri, ne politike
Te gjitha i mbehstjellin me lluster. 
18 nentor 1979

Vetmia

Vetmia eshte zilja e telefonit
Dhe nje ze i huaj qe kerkon dike tjeter
Vetmia eshet e diela e zbrazet
Me biseda boshe dhe pa diell

Vetmia eshte te shikosh pas xhamit
Njerez qe nxitojne ne mbremje
Merzia e gjate para gjumit
Dhe vapa ne netet pa hene

Vetmia eshte te duash shume
Dhe te mos kesh cfare te duash
Te mos kesh kujt t'i falesh dy lule
Dy fjale te mira te mos kesh kujt tia thuash

Te jesh kudo i tepert, i huaj
Mik i paftuar ne bote , hije
Pa nje kujtim qe te beje te vuash
Pa nje shprese per ate qe do vije
Po ankthi i diteve te mia pa ty
Ankthi im i perhershem
Per te gjitha ato qe i di dhe s'i di
-Kjo eshte dicka tjeter

Minutat qe ikin ngadale-ngadale
renduar nga ajo qe quhet pritje
Renduar nga ai qe quhet mall
Dhe qe nuk llogaritet...
Mars 1979

Mars



Nate pa gjume

Mbreme prape nata ish e qete
Permbi pisha erresira ra
Nxorri koken hena qe nga rete
Po askujt asgje ajo s'i tha

Prape mbreme vezulluan yjet
Prape klithi qyqja me trishtim
Peshperiten fletet neper pyje
Druret ulen deget, psheretine

psheretima endje neper nate
Psheretima mbi ballkonet ra
Foli neper gjume nje nga grate
Po askush nuk e kuptoi c'tha

Fiku driten fqinji si gjithnje
Mbylli librin heshtur, u largua
Dhe pastaj...asgje, asgje, asgje
Dhe keshtu me jave, dite dhe muaj

1976

Gjyshes

Niobe fatkeqe ngurosur nga dhimbja
C'zemerim perendish mbi supe te ra
C'hyjneshe ke fyer me lumturine tende
Qe pa driten e syve te la

Pikellim i zi ne sfonde udhesh pa fund
Mbi germadha kujtimesh ulerin pa ze
Te levizesh e fryme te marresh si mund
Kur ate...Kur ate...Kur ate...

Po prape nxiton e sikur thyen kembet
Sikur zgjat krahet t'i mbash e ata ikin, ikin...
Sikur s'do ta besosh tere ate dhimbje
"me rafte pika...me rafte pika..."

Shtegtim i pafund nga nje tmerr ne tjetrin
Tragjedi niobiane e shnderrimit ne gur
Uleri drejt tokes, uleri drejt qiellit
Deri kur? Deri kur?

C'hyjneshe paske fyer me lumturine tende
C'zemerim perbindeshash mbi supe te ra
Qe te mbetesh keshtu, si nje shkemb dhimbjesh
Pa ata...pa ata....

(Hidherimi i gjyshes se drites ishte me te vertete pa kufi. Per 30 vjet me radhe diktatura i goditi pa meshire te 6 bijte e saj, te cilet bene afersisht 140 vjet internim dhe burgim. Vitet e fundit ajo u verbua, pa patur mundesi te kurohej nga okulisti, per shkak te dhenies me vonese te lejes nga Sigurimi)


Dashuria

Dashuria eshte ajo pisha e gjelber
qe lekundet nen qiellin me hene
Qe ngrin ne te ftohtin e janarit
Si nje deshire e pathene

Dashuria eshte bota pas xhamave
Nxitimi i lire per diku...
eshte qenia me 900 leukocite
Qe ne carcafet e bardhe mendon per ty.

Dashuria eshte telefoni i se merkures
Dhe kopsa e qepur me pe gri
Dhe kompostot e ngrena ne stol
me nje pirun te dy

Dashuria eshte apartamanti i qete
i pagrindje dhe i lumtur sic mund te jete vec ne enderr
jane fjale pa kuptim qe tingellojne aq te bukura
Dhe heshtja e thjeshte qe kurre s'eshte e rende

Dashuria ime je vetem ti
Ne kete sfond ngaterresash pa fund
Asnje arsye nuk e fshiu dot ate
Asgje s'me beka qe ta humb

Ajo eshte nje gje pafundesisht e bukur
E kthjellet dhe krejt e paster
Si lindi, si jeton, si mundet
Ne kete bote te ndyre dhe te ashper

Janar 1981

Mars

Pas xhamave te trenit kaloi nje kumbull
Mbuluar me lule te bardha
Ne sfondin e cveshur si nje enderr humben
Perfytyrimi i bardhe i dashurise se pare

Do ngrohet toka dhe lulet e bardha
Do te lidhin frutet-kokrra
Keshtu dashuria do te jepte frutin e saj
Sikur ditet mos ishin aq te ftohta

Ngrica i rrezon lulet pertoke
Dhe deget mbeten krejt te zhveshura
C'mund te thuash per lulet e bardha
Te rena, te shkelura, te perqeshura...

Pas xhamave te trenit kaloi nje kumbull
Me lule te bardha mbuluar
Ish teper e bardhe dhe teper e bukur
Fatin e saj per ta duruar

12 Mars 1980

Muzg

Ne rruge zbriten ngadale hijet
Hijet po afrohen tek xhamat
Muzgu te ngjall cdo lloj ndjesie
Varet nga rrethanat

Per mua muzgu eshte vetem mall
Shqetesim dhe mall per ty
Gjyshes kushedi se c'ndjenja i ngjall
Kushedi c'merzi

Reflekse roze dielli dridhen
Si copera kujtimesh ne mallin tim...
Sa e mjere gjyshja q vetem merzitet
Si mund te jetosh me merzine

Merzia per mua eshte bota - pa ty
Pa diell, pa muzg, pa mengjes
Si toka nen kembet e njerezve ne shi
E lagura toke ne vjeshte

Merzia per mua eshte jeta bosh
Pa asnje enderr dhe deshire
Kur s'ke asgje, perse te jetosh
Te mos jetosh me mire

Shume fjale per ato qe do vijne
Veshtire te kene kuptim
Nder to,sigurisht dhe fjala "merzi"
Do te shihet ca me dyshim

Merzi c'do te thote- do pyesin ata
Kaq e madhe, pa fund kjo bote-
Qe ta vleje jeten, te mos gjesh dicka
Te jetosh pa asgje , c'do te thote.

14 shtator 1979

Per ty

Lekunden pishat nen rete qe ikin
Ikin e ikin rete neper shi...
Une pres te shoh pas reve pak qiell
Ashtu sic pres pasditeve , te me telefonosh ti

Po ti s'dukesh gjekund. Ku paske humbur,
Ka kaq dite qe pres. Dhe bie shi...
Si mund te jetoj, pa pak qiell te kalter
Si mund te jetoj, pa zerin tend, pa ty

Ti do te vish, une e di, do vish patjeter
Po une dua te vish tani , neper shi
Pastaj rete do te ikin dhe do dale dielli
Po une dua diellin te ma sjellesh ti

24 mars 1978

Vjeshtes

Ajo vjen gjithnje me lot ne sy
Dhe druret dhe qiejt zbehen, perloten
Pastaj tok me eren uluri, uluri-
Duket sikur qan per tere boten

Ajo shpesh zbret si mbremja e arte
Ne qiejt hena bredh e vetmuar
Dhe peshperisin fletet mijera fjale
Sikur te zbusin dhimbjen tende duan

Ne shpirt mblidhet qetesisht trishtimi
Ajo te sjell kaq ngushellim, kaq ngrohtesi
A thua e kupton c'eshte Mjerimi
E c'eshte Brenga duket se e di

Vec kete vit sikur nuk po e njoh
Si erdhi keshtu me kaq zymtesi
C'po derdh mbi ne zemerimin e ftohte
Vetm shi, vetm shi, vetem shi

Dhe po me mbyt ky qiell i erret...
Dua ta pyes perse me mban meri
Dua t'i lutem te mos jete kaq i eger-
Edhe pa te ne shpirt, kam kaq merzi.

Dhe pa te mbi bote ka kaq akull
Qeli te lageshta dhe hekura...
Kur varrosen per jete te gjallet
Si nuk ngrihen te bredhin te vdekurit.

Dhimbja ime s'e duroka heshtjen
Mua malli c'me zhuritka ne vetmi
Ti eja, qajme bashke, moj vjeshte
Eja, bashke te mallkojme neper shi.

Nentor 1977

Dashuri siberiane

Po bie shi...dhe ti je kaq larg
Po ndoshta dhe s'dua te jem me ty
Ky qiell gri... Ne shpirt- kaq akull
Kaq ftohte ne shpirt. Si ne Siberi.

E megjithate, une te dua
Dhe te dua shume , cuditerisht
Po qe se te urresh eshte njesoj si te duash
Te urrej dhe te dua njekohesisht

Te urrej per ate , qe me prishe qetesine
Te urrej, pse erdhe tek une
Per cdo gje te vertete dhe cdo gje te dyshimte
Te urrej dhe te dua kaq shume

dhe ne shpirt kam dimer, gjithnje dimer
Nje ftohtesi pa fund dhe pa ane
Ne sa grade nen zero paske lindur
Dashuria ime siberiane

Ne te tere qenien time bie shi
Dhe ti nuk je. Dhe ti je kaq larg
Kam deshire per ty, kam nevoje per ty
Dhe prape s'dua te jemi bashke

9 shtator 1978 


Ja ku erdhe perseri si vjet me pare

Ja ku erdhe perseri si vjet me pare
Thua se midis nesh asgje s'ka ndodhur
Duket sikur malli te ka marre,
Duket sikur pritja te ka lodhur.

Syte prape digjen zjarr i kalter
Si dikur me flet me peshperime
Veç ne shpirtin tim tani ka akull
(Ah, te mos e kisha shpirtin tim!)

Dhe veshtroj e heshtur kaltersine...
Ah,perse nuk ngrihesh e te shkosh?
Mos me fol me kot per dashurine
Une e di,ti s'mund te dashurosh.

Ti me the se qenkam e ashper,
Ti kerkon nga une nje te puthur?!
S'mundem;si ti puth syte e kalter,
Kur ne shpirt ke vec uje te turbullt?

O,e di,ditet e latra ikin
Dhe pas tyre vjen natyra gri
Kaltersia,bari,zogjte zhduken...
Vetem ti do mbetesh po ai.

Maj 1976

----------


## dikeafajtore

Shekulli

Ditari i Drita Çomos Dritë që vjen nga humnera, dorëshkrim ishte 600 faqe. Varianti i botuar si shqip, si frëngjisht, është gati një e katërta e tij. Liri Belishova thotë se kjo zgjedhje u bë sepse jeta e saj ishte kaq monotone sa ditët përsëritnin njëra-tjetrën. Në dorëshkrim kishte pa fund fragmente autorësh nga letërsia, listë librash që vajza e re i pat lexuar apo që mendonte të lexonte; dhe së dyti, siç thotë Belishova, janë hequr paragrafe intime për të mos fyer ndonjë person, që sot është gjallë. 
Një nga dy poezitë e fundit të Drita Çomos, pra në shkurt në vitit 1981 kur ajo vdes në spitalin onkologjik të Tiranës, i kushtohet dashurisë. Njëzetetrevjeçarja ishte e dashuruar, por në ditar ajo përdor gjithmonë inicialin. Ashtu sikur, ka çaste të forta dëshpërimi, kur të menduarit për të, nuk i jep asnjë ngushëllim. 
Belishova, mes të tjerash, tregon për atë intimitet brilant shpirtëror që ka ndarë me të bijën, në kushtet kur shtëpia në internim ishte e përgjuar dhe vetëm me copa letrash, apo në rrugën për në ambulancën e provincës mund ti shpjegoheshin njëra-tjetrës.

Intervista/vijon nga dje
Zonja Belishova i kthehemi edhe një herë asaj çfarë thatë qysh në krye se ky variant i botuar nuk është ditari i plotë i Drita Çomos. Përse?
Kur u vendos botimi diskutuam dhe menduam se nuk duhet botuar i gjithi. Së pari, spara pëlqehen vëllimet me 600 e ca faqe. Pastaj kemi pasur parasysh se Drita e mbante ditarin për vete, pa menduar për botimin dhe në të ka shumë pjesë të marra nga librat që lexonte, lista të kompozitorëve e piktorëve, lista të librave që kish lexuar ose mendonte të lexonte etj.. Jeta e saj për arsyet që dihen ishte monotone dhe disa shënime ishin përsëritje. 
Përveç sa thashë, kemi hequr edhe disa paragrafe intime, për të mos fyer ndonjë person.
Megjithatë, libri i botuar në qershor në Francë është një gjë e mrekullueshme, jam shumë e mallëngjyer. Në gjallje Drita vetëm mund të ëndërronte të vizitonte Parisin e shkëlqyer, botën e madhe. Tani, me këtë libër ajo do të njihet e miqësohet me të rinj të Francës, por edhe të vendeve të tjera frankofone. 
Besoj do ta presin mirë këtë përfaqësuese të rinisë shqiptare, që në ato kushte të vështira, duke sfiduar diktaturën dhe vdekjen, mishëroi vlera njerëzore, pati një botë madhe shpirtërore. Botimin e librit unë e kam përjetuar si një rikthim të vërtetë të Dritës në jetë. Sado e çuditshme të duket, ndieja një ngushëllim të madh, por edhe gëzim. Duket e pabesueshme, por është e vërtetë. Në gjallje Drita e kishte shumë të vështirë të komunikojë me moshatarët e saj, të kishte shokë e miq si një fëmijë normal në një vend normal. 
Por me këtë libër, në këtë jetën e dytë, ajo mund të komunikojë lirshëm me qindra dhe mijëra të rinj. Ajo vuante shumë nga kjo. A ju kujtohet me sa dhimbje shkruan: Ne jemi të dënuar të mos dashurojmë, madje nuk mund të kemi as miqësi.
Dhe kur mendoj se ajo mund të jetë për ta një mike dhe e mençur, me të cilën do të mund të dialogojnë, të këshillohen, të mësojnë diçka të mirë, ngushëllohem. 

Ju bëni përgjegjëse diktaturën edhe për humbjen e vajzës
Dua tju kujtoj se ditarin e Dritës e kanë quajtur Ditari i Ana Frankut shqiptar. Ditari i Ana Frankut është akuza ndaj mizorisë naziste mbi bazën e urrejtjes raciale për hebrejtë. 
Ditari Dritës është akuza ndaj skafandrës së egër komuniste mbi bazën e urrejtjes idelogjike e klasore, një lloj tjetër racizmi. Ky ditar nuk është vetëm tragjedia e një vajze, por një dëshmi e mijëra të rinjve me prindër ose të afërm të dënuar. Kjo ka qenë ana më mizore e diktaturës komuniste. Sa të rinj e të reja e kaluan jetën në qendrat e internimit, u privuan nga e drejta e studimit në shkollat e larta, nuk mundën të martohen ose u ndanë nga bashkëshortët e tyre. Dhe sa të tjerë u futën në burgje. A mundet ta kuptojnë vallë të rinjtë e vendeve demokratike se çishte BIOGRAFIA, që ua nxiu jetën të rinjve shqiptarë? 
Ajo e shkroi ditarin për vete në kushte të vështira dhe shumë mendime nuk mund ti shprehte dhe vdiq fare e re. Ditari është dëshmi si iu grabit jeta Dritës, rinia e pajetuar dhe si mund të quhet jetë ajo e saj. Diktatura është përgjegjëse edhe për vdekjen e saj, sepse dihet që një nga shkaqet e supozuara të kancerit është pikërisht ankthi, streset.

Internimet në Progonat, Cërrik, herë veç e herë e bashkë, pa bashkëshortin tuaj, por asnjëherë vetëm edhe nga syri vëzhgues. Si ia dilnit të ndanit intimitetin me vajzën tuaj?
Me këtë vajzë kam pasur komunikim shpirtëror, mendor si me asnjë njeri tjetër gjatë jetës time. Kuptoheshim me një shikim, me një grimasë, me një fjalë. Kishim të njëjtat shije të njëjtat mendime edhe për çështje të rëndësishme, për leximet etj., edhe për çështje të thjeshta, si veshja, ushqimi etj.. Kjo ishte diçka e natyrshme, ndoshta nga konstruksioni shpirtëror e mendor i lindur, si dhe ngaqë rrinim shumë bashkë, për shkak të kushteve. Marrëdhëniet tona ishin si midis dy shoqeve, sepse unë jam përpjekur të respektoj personalitetin e saj, të bisedoj me të e të këshillohem si me një të rritur, nga vetë nevoja e jetës që bënim. Të dyja ndihmoheshim nga të njëjtët miq, nga librat, nga njerëzit më të mençur të njerëzimit, ajo për të formuar botkuptimin e saj, unë për tu reformuar e evoluar.

Keni thënë se ishin pikërisht fëmijët tuaj, ata që ndikuan në reformimin e bindjeve tuaja politike e ideologjike. Si mund ta kuptojmë këtë?
Duhet tju them në evoluimin tim mendor, shpirtëror, kanë influencuar për mirë, përveç faktorëve të tjerë, edhe dy fëmijët e mi, Petriti e Drita. Që kur ishin të vegjël dhe vazhdimisht duke u rritur, me atë gjykimin e tyre të pastër njerëzor, me pyetjet dhe vërejtjet e tyre, si i kuptonin e komentonin përrallat e pastaj librat, ngjarjet që na ndodhnin neve dhe ato që ndodhnin në vend. Fatkeqësisht, për shkak të diktaturës, 30 vjet nuk mund të takohesha me Tatianën e Mirën, dy vajzat që im shoq, Maqo Çomo, kishte nga martesa e parë. Duke ditur sa fisnike e të mençura janë, them se si më të rritura, ato do të kishin influencuar për mirë edhe më shumë.
Po sa i vështirë është në diktaturë komunikimi në familje. Për shkak të përgjuesave, në fakt nuk ke shtëpi. Nuk mund të bisedosh për çështje me rëndësi, por as për çështje të thjeshta, se njeriu smund të durojë që intimitetet familjare, ti marrin vesh të tjerët, aq më tepër sigurimi i shtetit. Po kishim gjetur mënyrën tonë: bisedonim duke shkruar në copa letrash, kishim kodin tonë (skifteri ishte diktatori etj..), merrnim nga rafti librin e duhur dhe tregonim paragrafin që për ne i kundërvihej asaj që shkruhej në gazetë etj.. Shfrytëzonim daljet nga shtëpia për të shkuar në ambulancëJo, smund ta kuptoni këtë ferr. 

Por me këtë libër, në këtë jetën e dytë ajo mund të komunikojë lirshëm me qindra dhe mijëra të rinj. Ajo vuante shumë nga kjo. A ju kujtohet me sa dhimbje shkruan: ne jemi të dënuar të mos dashurojmë, madje nuk mund të kemi as miqësi.

Të dyja ndihmoheshim nga të njëjtët miq, nga librat, nga njerëzit më të mençur të njerëzimit, ajo për të formuar botëkuptimin e saj, unë për tu reformuar e evoluar

Po, kishim gjetur mënyrën tonë: bisedonim duke shkruar në copa letrash, kishim kodin tonë (skifteri ishte diktatori etj..), merrnim nga rafti librin e duhur dhe tregonim paragrafin që për ne i kundërvihej asaj që shkruhej në gazetë etj.. Shfrytëzonim daljet nga shtëpia për të shkuar në ambulancëJo, smund ta kuptoni këtë ferr.

Nënës
Atë ditë që ajo dukej krejt e thinjur
Sytë e errët
Si gjithnjë fshihnin dhimbjen.
E kish harruar atë ditë zemërimin.
Atë ditë ajo ishte
Vetëm nënë.

Babait
Po vij tek ti
Vajza jote e vogël
Kam 18 vjet që vij.
Rrugë pa fund, qytete, njerëz.
Dhe diku përtej tyre-ti
Përtej të gjithave.
1976

Poezia e fundit
Dashuria
Dashuria është ajo pisha e gjelbër
Që lëkundet nën qiellin me hënë,
Që ngrin në të ftohtin e janarit
Si një dëshirë e pathënë.

Dashuria është bota pas xhamave,
Nxitimi i lirë për diku
Eshtë qenia me 900 leukocite
Që nën çarçafët e bardhë mendon për ty

Dashuria është telefoni i së mërkurës
Dhe kopsa e qepur me pe gri
Dhe kompostot e ngrëna në stol
Me një pirun të dy.

Dashuria është apartamenti i qetë
I pagrindje dhe i lumtur siç mund të jetë veç në ëndërr,
janë fjalë pa kuptim që tingëllojnë aq të bukura
dhe heshtja e thjeshtë që kurrë sështë e rëndë.

Dashuria ime je vetëm ti
Në këtë sfond ngatërresash pa fund
Asnjë arsye nuk e fshiu dot atë
Asgjë smë bëka të të humb.

Ajo është një gjë pafundësisht e bukur
E kthjellët dhe krejt e pastër
Si lindi, si jeton, si mundet
Në këtë botë të ndyrë dhe të ashpër.


Pjesë nga ditari
E martë 13.02.1979
Dje ishim me mamin, te babi dhe daja.
Na lajmëruan që të shtunën. Të dielën unë shkova në Elbasan për të blerë ushqime, u nisa me autobusin e mëngjesit dhe u ktheva me të orës 11.30. Nga daja nuk shkova fare. Pjesën e kohës që më mbeti e lirë e kalova në bibliotekë.
Për Burrel u nisëm me gaz, më 6 të mëngjesit. Na shoqëronin dy çuna. Rruga ishte e gjatë dhe e mërzitshme. Ishte zagushi, mamin e zuri makina dhe volli. Kurse unë përpiqesha të kujtoja se çgjëra kisha dashur tu them gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe. Po na lejuan të takohemi vetëm 10 minuta me dajën dhe gjysmë ore me babin. Këtë na e komunikuan në çastin e fundit, ishte diçka e papritur dhe mendimet u shpërndanë fare. Çdo gjë që thoshim me dukej se nuk ishte ajo që duhej. Sikur na e merrnin kohën kot. Minutat iknin shpejt, shumë shpejt dhe në fund pata përshtypjen se nuk kishim folur asgjë, bile as nuk e kishim puthur njëri-tjetrin aq sa duhet. Pastaj më dukej vetja si një fëmijë që i kanë premtuar një lodër dhe e kanë gënjyer.
Prapë rrugë e gjatë dhe e lodhshme. Një interval i shkrutër ndërmjet dy lodhjeve të gjata, të gjata. Ky është babai në jetën time. Babai im i mirë, i fortë.
Tani çdo gjë më duket e huaj, pa kuptim, gati qesharake. Njerëz në rrugë, fëmijë që luajnë, autobuzë punëtorësh, djem që pijnë cigare dhe takohen me vajza. Gazeta, fjalëDhe babai im atje. Për 18 vjet rresht. Babai im. Thua do të kalojnë ditë dhe unë do të kthehem prapë në jetën time të zakonshme? Në shqetësimet e mia të vogla, boshe, në vuajtjet e mia qesharake. Ka çaste që më vjen turp nga vetja.

Për 12 vjet nënën e Dritës, Liri Belishovën nuk e lejuan të takonte të shoqin dhe më pas gjatë 15 vjetëve, e çuan 4-5 herë me masa të rrepta sigurimi (me gaz të Ministrisë së Brendshme dhe dy oficerë sigurimi).




12/07/2004
KATEGORIA: Kulturë

----------


## dikeafajtore

... atë kohë bënte rrugën me tren Tiranë-Gramsh. Me po të njëjtin tren Drita Çomo, bënte rrugën Cërrik-Tiranë

Në të njëjtin tren me të internuarën


E.Demo

Në trenin që shpinte udhëtarë nga Tirana në Gramsh dhe anasjelltas, në vitet 79-81, dhe sipas datave kur është mbajtur ditari i Drita Çomos, Edmond Tupja, mendon ta ketë njohur atë vajzë. Ai që do të ishte përkthyesi i saj 16 vjet më vonë, atë kohë bënte rrugën me tren Tiranë-Gramsh. Jepte mësim në qytetin e vogël. Me po të njëjtin tren Drita bënte rrugën Cërrik-Tiranë. Vinte në spitalin onkologjik për analiza ose shtrohej kohë pas kohe, në varësi të përkeqësimit të tumorit. Ai mësues, i lirë. Ajo e internuar. Edmond Tupja, nuk e ka njohur kurrë, por ka bindjen se ka qenë në të njëjtin tren me të renë. Ka bindjen se janë kryqëzuar. Ndërsa përktheja ditarin e saj vija re se datat koinçidonin. Provova një ndjenjë borxhi ndaj saj. Ditarin e përktheva sepse ishte një libër që më pëlqeu. Ka shumë dhimbje dhe sepse kisha atë peshë. Nëse unë isha i lirë atë kohë, ajo ishte e internuar.
Përkthyesi Tupja mori përsipër ta përkthejë ditarin në vitin 96, me idenë për tu botuar në një revistë, botim i Aleancës Franceze. Për këtë bashkëpunoi me një tjetër përkthyese franceze, Elisabeth Chabuel e cila më pas do të propozonte një shtëpi modeste në Francë. Ishte Ismail Kadare që e kundërshtoi. Ditari meritonte më shumë. Kështu u zgjodh Editions du Rocher, e cila në muajin qershor ka hedhur në qarkullim librin e përkthyer nga Edmond Tupja, por pa poezitë, të cilat ai i ka përkthyer. Arsyeja që poezia nuk ecën, nuk shitet, bëri që Dritë që vjen nga humnera, variantit frëngjisht, vargjet me vlerë të Drita Çomos ti mungojnë.
Tani që ditari u botua, kam një peshë më pak dhe një ndjenjë lehtësimi, thotë përkthyesi i njohur. Ky libër është një nip letrar i Liri Belishovës. Gëzohem për këtë grua. Gjen paqe, një grua e lodhur. 



12/07/2004
KATEGORIA: Kulturë

----------

